# how do you put the quotes on the bottom of the text?



## ishootstuff (Oct 19, 2007)

how do you put the quotes on the bottom of the page.


----------



## Stonegoblet (Jun 24, 2007)

go to yer personal settings and where it says "write quote here" well, write your quote there. then each time you reply, click the button that says "attach signature" easy as that. (or rewrite it yourself each time)


----------



## ishootstuff (Oct 19, 2007)

soory but how do i go into my pearsonal settings???


----------

